# Just a Hello and Thank you for all the help.



## CRufus (Jun 11, 2016)

I bought a 04 660 Rhino a month or so back. I knew it had issues when I purchased. 

I have gleaned a lot of information from this forum and thought I should join since I will be on here frequently looking for information and help. 
Have installed a piston, cylinder, removed the rear drive shaft inspected lubed and replaced. New drive belt and rebuilt clutch. Next task is find out why it is always in 4WD. 

I am a retired from Ryder where I started as a fueler, tire man, entry into shop, shop supervisor, ended my final 16 years traveling around the US and Canada teaching shop processes. Very failure with mechanics but never worked on something like a Rhino. 

Again thanks for all the help I have already received. Hope I will be able to help someone in the future.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!!


----------

